# My Patek Philippe Aquanaut 5167A-001



## JWNY

Dear Friends,

Today I am taking the time to have a mini review of my acquisition, the Patek Philippe Aquanaut 5167A-001

I hope some of you had remembered my previous review of the Calatrava last year. I had sold that watch because I also have some nice dress watches. I sold my Sea Dweller and Royal Oak as well. All good watches but I wanted to trim down my collection.

Personally, I have always preferred manual wind watches. I really appreciate this relationship and interaction of winding my watches every morning.

Over the last 5 years, I have always admired the Patek Aquanaut and Nautilus line. Very beautiful and distinct. What didn't really work for me was the automatic movement and date (which anyway a Rolex or AP would possess)

Anyhow, the Aquanaut had always struck me as a very simple everyday watch. The Nautilus in the looks department, is a class of its own but I felt the Aquanaut would be more versatile for my lifestyle. After my Calatrava purchase, I really didn't expect to get another Patek. But I was wrong.

To get a new Aquanaut 5167 or Nautilus 5711, is not easy. Waiting lists are long. I had been very fortunate that my authorised dealer keeps me in the loop all the time.

Let's get to it!

Details:









- 40mm dial. Picture above on my 7" wrist. The bezel is brushed and polished (very similar to the Royal Oak finish)

- Mechanical self-winding movement, on the calibre 324 SC. No full hacking function.

- Arabic Numerals with Lume

- Rubber tropical strap (which you must cut to re-size, so if you ever plan to sell it one day you may need to include a strap for potential buyer) The good news is, as per my Calatrava accessories are not super duper expensive, range about SGD300 - SGD400 currently

















Very thin and light









Decent lume









As you can see, the deployant buckle is a two-way kind with high polish finish. Big fingerprint or scratch magnet. The rubber strap looks of good quality. Not sturdy but definitely durable. Not recommended for playing rugby. Replacing it wouldn't burn a hole in your pocket.

It is interesting to note that you cannot buy a bracelet version and swap it with this strap (and vice versa). Patek doesn't allow it apparently.









The 324 SC movement is exactly the same as the Nautilus 5711. This could be one of your considerations if you are making a decision on either. The price difference is quite substantial. As mentioned, the Nautilus is bling but not loud (if compared to AP). The Aquanaut is not meant to make a lot of noise visually. It is overlooked often due to its very simple set-up.

The caseback is beautiful but personally prefer my previous AP15400.

Last words. This stainless steel model is a sports type of model. You can wear it everyday, it is that robust. I sometimes read online people asking if Patek's can be worn daily - with the Patek Seal on the back, I don't see any big issue. It is designed to be worn everyday, how one cares for it is another issue.

Would I recommend it to you all? Yes if you can get a piece, it's really not easy to get a new one, there are some in the pre-owned market. It's of course more "Patek" to pass down a Calatrava but I don't think anyone would complain receiving this either.

Hope you enjoyed the above and appreciate any comments. Wishing you all a successful 2017 filled with health and wealth wherever you are (probably an Asian thing to say)

Best,
JWNY


----------



## nuovorecord

*Re: My Patek Philippe Calatrava Aquanaut 5167A-001*

Nice review, fabulous watch! Wear it in good health for many years to come.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PJ S

JWNY said:


> It is interesting to note that you cannot buy a bracelet version and swap it with this strap (and vice versa). Patek doesn't allow it apparently.


Yes you can.
Early versions of the watch were either or, just like Nautilus models that have both strap and bracelet variants (e.g. 5726 AC Moon) - but for a good number of years now, iirc, the 5167 case is the same for rubber and bracelet versions, so they very much can be interchanged.


----------



## JWNY

PJ S said:


> Yes you can.
> Early versions of the watch were either or, just like Nautilus models that have both strap and bracelet variants (e.g. 5726 AC Moon) - but for a good number of years now, iirc, the 5167 case is the same for rubber and bracelet versions, so they very much can be interchanged.


Sorry what I meant was if you buy a tropical strap model, you cannot buy the bracelet separately. And the other way around. So if you own a strap model, in future you can only buy the Strap as a replacement not the bracelet. This is what the dealer told me.

I have a Friend who bought the bracelet model. And he wanted to get the strap (changing it is no issue) but the dealer was unable to procure the strap for him. I am further told the dealer has to seek approval from Geneva to allow it and reviewed on case by case basis. Till now he is still stuck with the original bracelet with no strap in sight.


----------



## Verdi

It's easy. You order a rubber band and you give it to your friend. Viceversa applicable too.

Congrats. Fab watch!


----------



## vkalia

JWNY said:


> Sorry what I meant was if you buy a tropical strap model, you cannot buy the bracelet separately. And the other way around. So if you own a strap model, in future you can only buy the Strap as a replacement not the bracelet. This is what the dealer told me.
> 
> I have a Friend who bought the bracelet model. And he wanted to get the strap (changing it is no issue) but the dealer was unable to procure the strap for him. I am further told the dealer has to seek approval from Geneva to allow it and reviewed on case by case basis. Till now he is still stuck with the original bracelet with no strap in sight.


If that is true, it is, to me, is another reason to never give Patek any of my dollars.

What manner of d-baggery is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpjsavage

Congratulations on your new watch! I much prefer this on the rubber strap. I'd ignore the bracelet option although like the previous reply, I do think it is possible.


----------



## m0c021

I have read multiple threads where the OP bought on bracelet and order the tropical strap and clasp with the AD. It should be possible, maybe try elsewhere. I have also seen bracelets on sale on forum/eBay before too. It was listed at 3k if I remember correctly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GETS

JWNY said:


> It is interesting to note that you cannot buy a bracelet version and swap it with this strap (and vice versa). Patek doesn't allow it apparently.


I have the same watch on the bracelet. I asked about buying the rubber strap and was told that it was no problem (by my AD in the UK). He even quoted me the price (over £1,000 if I remember correctly?) With our currency tanking I expect it is more like £1,500 now..


----------



## PJ S

JWNY said:


> Sorry what I meant was if you buy a tropical strap model, you cannot buy the bracelet separately. And the other way around. So if you own a strap model, in future you can only buy the Strap as a replacement not the bracelet. This is what the dealer told me.
> 
> I have a Friend who bought the bracelet model. And he wanted to get the strap (changing it is no issue) but the dealer was unable to procure the strap for him. I am further told the dealer has to seek approval from Geneva to allow it and reviewed on case by case basis. Till now he is still stuck with the original bracelet with no strap in sight.


Assuming your friend's piece is post case revision, then the dealer is talking out of his arse!
Patek put no such limitations on Aquanaut owners, they just let them get on with it.
Case in point - they'll not even veto anyone wanting to order the green rubber strap, which was designed for a Ltd Ed version, back in 2011.


----------



## philip_

A beautiful watch. Thank you for sharing your impressions.

GETS, your were quoted 1,000 GBP for the rubber strap? 1000 GBP for a rubber strap?!


----------



## m0c021

I think that might include the clasp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GETS

philip_ said:


> A beautiful watch. Thank you for sharing your impressions.
> 
> GETS, your were quoted 1,000 GBP for the rubber strap? 1000 GBP for a rubber strap?!


Yep. Might have included the clasp. I guess it did. I didn't think it was value so I didn't dig into it further.


----------



## Solomente

A 40GBP clasp and a 10GBP rubber band = 1,000GBP. Sounds like Patek Math. Or should I say Swiss Watch Math


----------



## mpalmer

Thanks for sharing the review! Congrats on your Aquanaut!


----------



## Crate410

The having to cut the rubber to fit puts me off. It reminds me of a 90 dollar fossil I had.

This watch is one that I can appreciate and it looks gorgeous in smaller wrists but for me seems too small and too weekendy.

Congrats though. By any method of calculation its a great watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GETS

Crate410 said:


> The having to cut the rubber to fit puts me off. It reminds me of a 90 dollar fossil I had.
> 
> This watch is one that I can appreciate and it looks gorgeous in smaller wrists but for me seems too small and too weekendy.
> 
> Congrats though. By any method of calculation its a great watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have absolutely no idea why people post their personal opinions on a watch, that are not fully complimentary, AFTER a watch has been bought? How is that ever constructive? Just say nothing.

If he was THINKING of buying it, then your observations around it reminding you of a $90 Fossil and being gorgeous on small wrists only would be of use. After the event its just mealy mouthed and unconstructive.

Some people.....


----------



## Crate410

GETS said:


> I have absolutely no idea why people post their personal opinions on a watch, that are not fully complimentary, AFTER a watch has been bought? How is that ever constructive? Just say nothing.
> 
> If he was THINKING of buying it, then your observations around it reminding you of a $90 Fossil and being gorgeous on small wrists only would be of use. After the event its just mealy mouthed and unconstructive.
> 
> Some people.....


You need a chezburger?

I thought these boards were for conversation. I didnt know that there were unwritten autocratic rules to how they worked.

When you start a thread you are starting a conversation. After kindergarten not every conversation is will include posts that are in agreement.

What I dont get is people who critique other people's opinions... you were the youngest right? Ur sisters beat the crap out of you alot?

Again, u want a chezburger?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GETS

Crate410 said:


> You need a chezburger?
> 
> I thought these boards were for conversation. I didnt know that there were unwritten autocratic rules to how they worked.
> 
> When you start a thread you are starting a conversation. After kindergarten not every conversation is will include posts that are in agreement.
> 
> What I dont get is people who critique other people's opinions... you were the youngest right? Ur sisters beat the crap out of you alot?
> 
> Again, u want a chezburger?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


None of those things are true - including the fact that I was the eldest and the most responsible. I don't know what fast food has to do with it either (if that's what a "chezburger" is?)

Conversation about watches is great. It's why we are all here. However etiquette, manners and boundaries should be respected. There was not one constructive or useful point made to the OP about a watch he had ALREADY purchased in your original offering. You displayed bad manners and I've called you on it. If that deserves a "chezburger" then can you serve it with some "friezzzzzz"?

I know what your New Year resolution(s) for 2017 should be.


----------



## Crate410

GETS said:


> None of those things are true - including the fact that I was the eldest and the most responsible. I don't know what fast food has to do with it either (if that's what a "chezburger" is?)
> 
> Conversation about watches is great. It's why we are all here. However etiquette, manners and boundaries should be respected. There was not one constructive or useful point made to the OP about a watch he had ALREADY purchased in your original offering. You displayed bad manners and I've called you on it. If that deserves a "chezburger" then can you serve it with some "friezzzzzz"?
> 
> I know what your New Year resolution(s) for 2017 should be.


You can has a chezburger if you want. We wont judge you.

Manners? I will leave those to you and your stormtrooper brethren. Does it make you feel powerful to "call out" people for not acting how you want them to?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

Crate410 said:


> *The having to cut the rubber to fit puts me off.* It reminds me of a 90 dollar fossil I had.
> 
> This watch is one that I can appreciate and it looks gorgeous in smaller wrists but for me seems too small and too weekendy.
> 
> Congrats though. By any method of calculation its a great watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I get that but will have to disagree and say it was well worth it for me (wearability and price). Bar none, the Patek rubber is the most comfy, robust, quality feeling strap of any I've had, well worth the effort to fit.

OP, huge congrats, a beauty and great write up!!!!


----------



## UofRSpider

Great looking PP. I actually like the rubber strap also.


----------



## schrop

Crate410 said:


> Manners? I will leave those to you and your stormtrooper brethren. Does it make you feel powerful to "call out" people for not acting how you want them to?


For someone calling out the sensitivity of others you sure are a sensitive sort. It is resolutely not stormtrooperish to say that your comments were non-constructive. Even if you don't like what he said, _you_ escalated the situation and then after that resorted to dramatic terms like stormtrooper.

Lighten up, Francis.


----------



## Crate410

schrop said:


> For someone calling out the sensitivity of others you sure are a sensitive sort. It is resolutely not stormtrooperish to say that your comments were non-constructive. Even if you don't like what he said, _you_ escalated the situation and then after that resorted to dramatic terms like stormtrooper.
> 
> Lighten up, Francis.


You need a chezburber too?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GETS

Going back to the OP's watch. Some people think of it as just a casual wearer but I also think it can go very nicely with a shirt, cufflinks and a suit. I often wear mine to work and think (actually) it's one of the more versatile pieces that Patek does.

My watch:


----------



## JWNY

GETS I would try it on with my suit and give feedback soon 👍🏻


----------



## JWNY

good moaning from Singapore.


----------



## GETS

JWNY said:


> good moaning from Singapore.


You see? I think that looks absolutely great. Especially the colour combination you have chosen!

The Aquanaut is far more versatile than a HE weekend or sports watch and I think your photograph proves that point perfectly.

Nice shot!


----------



## starter

Personally, I think Patek nailed the strap on that watch, and failed with the bracelet. The strap perfectly captures the sporty yet elegant nature of the design. The bracelet is overly polished and precious, contradictory in tone to the watch. It's also features rounded links, which I feel are somewhat at odds with the angular elements of the case. I'd have much preferred a bracelet that matched the brushed bezel finish, with a few tasteful polished bits, perhaps the sides of the links... And more angular links. The watch is obviously heavily influenced by the Nautilus, which was designed by Gerald Genta, who of course also did the AP Royal Oak. I think the bracelets on the Nautilus and Royal Oak were handled masterfully... I wish Patek had taken inspiration from those designs.

Just my opinion. And before somebody slams me for not being constructive or sensitive to the feelings of anyone who brought the bracelet... Shut it. This is a forum for discussing watches, not an online support group. When you buy a watch and post it here, people will discuss it. You take the opinions you like with the opinions you don't. If you can't handle that... Don't post.


----------



## ty423

That is an interesting strap. Do you cut away both sides at the same time evenly?


----------



## BurtReynolds

love it but i must get the vc os first :S


----------



## PJ S

ty423 said:


> That is an interesting strap. Do you cut away both sides at the same time evenly?


That's the idea, but wrist size and snugness preference may dictate that one side is left slightly longer.
There are preset divisions in the strap, which you remove until you find the fit that feels best - Resizing the 5167 Aquanaut rubber strap - tutorial


----------



## GETS

starter said:


> Personally, I think Patek nailed the strap on that watch, and failed with the bracelet. The strap perfectly captures the sporty yet elegant nature of the design. The bracelet is overly polished and precious, contradictory in tone to the watch. It's also features rounded links, which I feel are somewhat at odds with the angular elements of the case. I'd have much preferred a bracelet that matched the brushed bezel finish, with a few tasteful polished bits, perhaps the sides of the links... And more angular links. The watch is obviously heavily influenced by the Nautilus, which was designed by Gerald Genta, who of course also did the AP Royal Oak. I think the bracelets on the Nautilus and Royal Oak were handled masterfully... I wish Patek had taken inspiration from those designs.
> 
> Just my opinion. *And before somebody slams me for not being constructive or sensitive to the feelings of anyone who brought the bracelet... Shut it.* This is a forum for discussing watches, not an online support group. When you buy a watch and post it here, people will discuss it. You take the opinions you like with the opinions you don't. If you can't handle that... Don't post.


Well firstly you were constructive and I wouldn't say overly insensitive - before you told people to 'shut it' that is - which of course I won't if I don't want to.

I also own the Royal Oak that you mention and agree that the bracelet on that watch is far superior to the Aquanaut. The reason I bought both watches is because I felt (for all the reason you don't like the Aquanaut bracelet) it gave me something significantly different to my watch collection and the looks of the Royal Oak.

Lastly there is a difference between critiquing a watch that has been posted somewhere in a thread (in my mind anyway) and bashing the watch of someone that has just opened a "my new watch" thread. If you don't see the difference in the two things then I suggest that you too ... ermmm.... Shut it?


----------



## starter

GETS said:


> Well firstly you were constructive and I wouldn't say overly insensitive - before you told people to 'shut it' that is - which of course I won't if I don't want to.
> 
> I also own the Royal Oak that you mention and agree that the bracelet on that watch is far superior to the Aquanaut. The reason I bought both watches is because I felt (for all the reason you don't like the Aquanaut bracelet) it gave me something significantly different to my watch collection and the looks of the Royal Oak.
> 
> Lastly there is a difference between critiquing a watch that has been posted somewhere in a thread (in my mind anyway) and bashing the watch of someone that has just opened a "my new watch" thread. If you don't see the difference in the two things then I suggest that you too ... ermmm.... Shut it?


Fair amount of sarcasm in "shut it". Please don't get bent out of shape.

The comment you were upset by (prompting me to tag my post with a disclaimer that was intended to be harmlessly snarky), didn't "bash" the OP's watch. Re-read it. The poster doesn't like how the strap needs to be cut, which is indeed similar to how some rubber strap deployant systems on Fossil watches are sized. Plenty of other people have commented on Patek's design decision there. The rest of the post was nothing but complimentary. Bashing would be if he had said "The Aquanaut sucks, get a Nautilus". There's a difference there, and I definitely see it.

Let me elaborate on my thoughts with this whole deal: If you post a watch you own, either while basking in the glow of new ownership or after years of faithful service, people are going to discuss it. Sometimes people will like it, sometimes not. This idea that anything not "fully complimentary" equals "bashing" isn't going to work, my friend. Think about the dozens and dozens of "new watch" posts every day on WUS. Inventing some new rule that every post in these threads needs to be essentially "Great watch, wear it in good health, congrats" is going to make this less a forum for discussing watches, and more the horological equivalent of Facebook. It's chore enough to log in over there and write something blandly supportive every time somebody posts some achievement or milestone. Honestly, do you enjoy doing that? Does anybody? God, I hate Facebook. But I digress. Look, it's simple. Somebody posts about their new watch. If something moves you in a good way, post it. If something disagrees with you, post that too. Either way, try to be respectful. And that's really it... We're all big boys here.

Anyway, no hard feelings, mate.


----------



## m00k

GETS said:


> There was not one constructive or useful point made to the OP about a watch he had ALREADY purchased in your original offering.


and dropping the ubiquitous "Nice watch, wear it in good health" is considered "useful" or "constructive"?

I think what Crate410 was getting at was the concept of cutting the strap reminded him of his previous fossil. He went on to say it is a magnificent watch by any means, regardless of what memory it conjured up in him.

Not saying I don't understand your position, although at the end of the day OP has bought a beautiful piece, which all members of this thread have agreed with, and is likely enamored with it regardless of whether or not it would look more weekendy on Crate410's obviously gargantuan wrists. This is a discussion forum after all, and the thread is not titled "Stroke my ego regarding my new purchase". If Crate410 started a separate thread regarding the same watch commenting on his dislike for the strap, it would be seen as a waste of forum space. Seems that specific talking point fits right in here given the context of the thread.

If in your personal experience, providing feedback on someone elses purchase after the fact that is not "fully complimentary" is considered crossing the boundaries of etiquette and manners, then I need to get you on a plane to teach my wife a thing or two.


----------



## starter

"Stroke my ego regarding my new purchase" Ha... I'm totally naming a thread that next time I get a new watch.


----------



## JWNY

last photo of boring me and watch. Guys, let's get back to the watch. I have not been offended by any of these comments, only here to share my joy


----------



## PJ S

^
Seriously...that tie with that suit?
Who is it that dresses you in the morning?


----------



## JWNY

PJ S said:


> ^
> Seriously...that tie with that suit?
> Who is it that dresses you in the morning?


 oh no...fashion police is out so early


----------



## vintage_collectionneurs

Love the watch. Very subtle and charming. 
Putting my fire warden hat on.... "Watch out for the fire hazard that's brewing under your desk".


----------



## lxxrr

I'm considering this as my next piece. Although I don't think it pairs well with business casual gear + brown leather or suede shoes. What are your thoughts?


----------



## PJ S

It’s a watch – not a bandana or cummerbund!
Wear what you like, and if you must, there’s the brown rubber option to assuage your concerns that everyone is tutting inwardly at your fashion faux pas!


----------



## lxxrr

PJ S said:


> !


Haha! The brown rubber doesn't look too good. Let's see how the black works out in a few weeks.


----------



## rvr06

lxxrr said:


> I'm considering this as my next piece. Although I don't think it pairs well with business casual gear + brown leather or suede shoes. What are your thoughts?


Actually it pairs with brown very well. The dial has a brown hue to it in person. I think you found your next watch!


----------



## henrus

I have a 5017 which is a slightly smaller watch with a simpler rubber strap. Love this watch and I pretty much wear it anywhere. You'll always find some people who are more strict about "pairing" a casual sport watch with a more dressed up look, but hey, it all depends on whether you care what they think. 

One note, my rubber strap lasted about 6 years before it started to crack at the divided sections due to it drying out. Trying to figure out if there's a good way to maintain rubber straps, but it's just a few hundred dollars for a new one.


----------



## henrus

Sorry, typo. It's a 5067 (38mm)


----------



## ndelvall

Great piece. Would love to see your full collection.


----------



## lxxrr

While we're on that topic I found a few brown strap pics...


----------



## bbabear01

Sweet


----------



## rollee

Thank you for your post, the 5167 is truly a piece of art, it has to be seen to appreciate its charm. Congratulations and wear it to good health.

Like many I never gave this 'boring' piece another look, but magic can happen.
Recently at Christmas I came across a 5167 in a restaurant, this simple watch caught my attention from 6 tables away, never have I thought this plain Jane of a watch having such a mesmerizing effect on me.
I cannot look at anything in my collection anymore, this is my next watch and it will be for life, I see the way Patek advertise on 'passing it for the next generation.'


----------



## Verdi

Nice trio you have there. 

Funny enough I was just thinking what leather strap I'd put on a Aquanaut if I buy one. 
Thanks for posting. I reckon a black leather strap with white stiching would also look great.


----------



## silverwind2712

I don't mean to be stepping on anyone's toes and I understand the watch has been bought so any comments after are not constructive. Don't cheezburger me.

However, I can't help but notice the spacing for the first 3 letters of "Patek" _on the *clasp*_. Does anyone feel the A is closer to T rather than P? Or is the spacing meant to be unequal?



JWNY said:


> View attachment 10346594


----------



## JWNY

I didn't notice actually


----------



## walds11

JWNY, great pics and review!

I haven't seen this piece in the flesh and tried one at a local PP dealer last Saturday. OMG, I love it!!!! Beautiful watch. Delightful proportions...nice case diameter at 40mm, thin at 8.5mm and light. Super comfy rubber strap and double deployant buckle. I have the funds, just determing if I want to spend this amount of cash on one watch or not. Hmm, decisions, decisions...


----------



## mattm840

Looks great dressed up. It is my grail. Thinking about selling some watches to make it happen. Enjoy it.


----------



## georges zaslavsky

very elegant and sober watch


----------



## JWNY

Thanks all for positive / negative comments. Really appreciate it

For guys considering to buy but are comparing other watches. I would comment that this is a very entry level Patek. If you want bling, AP or Nautilus may be more suitable. I wanted something I could wear as a tool, but didn't want an Omega or Rollie. 

As i said, the Aquanaut is not ostentatious. Subtle and low key. Uses the same movement as 5711 Nautilus. Rubber strap replaceable easily.


----------



## JWNY




----------



## ccm123

Looks great.


----------



## Antoshachexonte

Hi, I know I am a bit late to the thread but I have a 15400 and thinking of trading it for 5167. Sonce you did the same, can you please elaborate on how they compare? How is the sturdiness, comfort, precision and attention to detail? Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## p_mcgee

I have a 5167 & used to have an AP 15300. In my opinion build quality & finish are similar. I found both comfortable, but the lighter Aquanaut on the rubber strap wins this category. I think it basically comes down to aesthetics-- both watches are a little quirky looking so whichever design smiles at you more is the winner.


----------



## mj421

I had a 5167A and found it to be one of the most comfortable and wearable timepieces I ever owned.
But it made me crazy to see it on the winder while I ware a Steinhart or Ward for a few days. I thought that my money was better spent elsewhere.
It seems to me, having owned PP and Lange pieces in the $50K range, that I enjoy the $500 watches just as much.


----------



## wolfie1

nice review!


----------



## vindicate

5066 or 5167? What do you guys think?


----------



## williamstone

Congratulation, nice post great watch, enjoy.


----------



## ck2335

vindicate said:


> 5066 or 5167? What do you guys think?


5167 without a doubt. There's a reason it's been going strong in production for over a decade now.
I just sold mine, but I used it as a daily for over 18 months.
I've owned just about every type of watch, but the 5167 is the best daily sports watch I can imagine. Super low key, and surprisingly robust.


----------



## ck2335

Congratulations! Ignore the haters. One can't help but be jealous of Patek owners. Patek is the best (in my opinion)!


----------



## GTmaster

Wow that is a fantastic Patek!


----------



## ck2335

It's 40mm x 8.5 mm thick. It wears much smaller than Rolex Submariner or GMT because of the thin profile--you basically get the robust qualities of a sports watch with the dimensions of a dress watch. 
Coupled with the rubber strap, it's pretty light, and you can forget you're wearing it. It's the most comfortable daily wearer you can buy.


----------



## KindaDevil

Nice review! only things I dislike are the date window, no hacking and the power reserve, ah also the flat sapphire? I saw one today to a lady in McDonalds, it is understated.


----------



## jaybe52

I love it on the bracelet as well!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisVan

Gotta love the rubber on this one!


----------

